# lil econ 1-21



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Tried to find the shad first thing this morning despite knowing it was going to be windy!!  After about 15 minutes of throwing in the 15mph and takin a fly to the face   i decided to head to the econ and try to find some cover!! All i can say is with all the dead fish man does it SMELLLL BAADDDD!!!  Ended up taking around 10 nice bream and about the same amout of small specs!!  not too bad i did get to catch my first bream and specs on the fly today!!  But to end the good day i lost my wallet somewhere between the boat ramp and the house!!   so looks like ill be cancelin credit cards all day..ill post some pics tomorrow cause im at work for the rest of the night


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Glad you caught some fish. Throwing in the wind WILL make you a better caster. Debarb all your hooks. Lets them come out easier if you get hooked. I took one hard to the sholuder a couple weeks ago. ouch.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Way to lose your wallet smart guy. i'm about to get a 3 week "vacation", so we need to start doin some weekday fishin


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Way to lose your wallet smart guy. i'm about to get a 3 week "vacation", so we need to start doin some weekday fishin


Thanks smart***!!  Well at least someone brought it back,when i got home from work there was a note on my door with a phone number!! SWEET ;D there are some decent people out there!!  Im off work the jan30 through feb3 we should hit it up ill gibe u a call.. 
heres a few shots from the econ!!
































Can you see the snake!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's awesome someone returned your wallet!  

Now, I know Brett will correct me if I'm wrong ;D, but isn't that third picture a warmouth? If so, you got yourself some kind of panfish slam on fly.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

ya the third one is a warmouth!! thats a panfish slam if i ever saw one  good eye hamm3r


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Backwater blackwater fishing is always an enjoyable trip.
Half the entertainment is not being able to see the submerged logs.
The other half is finding the fish that match that dark tannin stained water.




> I know Brett will correct me if I'm wrong


Don't think of it as correcting, I'm simply updating your mental database! ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Well we can all go to bed tonight knowing there are still decent people in this world. Can't believe someone returned your wallet!

Awesome!

-T


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah I use to catch warmouths all the time, some huge ones too, they eat anything, spoons, jigs, bass baits.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Well we can all go to bed tonight knowing there are still decent people in this world. Can't believe someone returned your wallet!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> -T


Same thing happened to my sister this very week. She left her wallet sitting on her bumper and drove off. She was quite upset and worried, then the local police department called and said someone had turned it in. It had been run over multiple times, but everything was in it, including the cash!


----------

